

Ask HN: Delicious alternative with tag suggestions? - grantjgordon

I've used delicious to store my bookmarks for a long time simply because it has great tag suggestion.  They seem to be crowdsourcing the suggestions.<p>Since the redesign they've gotten less and less stable, and I'm just about fed up.  Anyone know of any really good alternatives?  I really want kippt to work, but the lists functionality isn't flexible enough.
======
tocomment
pinboard.in - Give it a try.

~~~
thesash
Clickable: <http://pinboard.in/>

Extremely fast and reliable, no ads, & indexes full text of your bookmarks for
search. Highly recommended & absolutely worth paying for.

------
alexzender
There is also <http://linksandi.com>

~~~
grantjgordon
Thanks!

